# Cutout in drywall around sink coutertop



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Post a picture if you can---Vanity top should be level---I need to see the situation---wet drywall around a new sink to should be correctable.---Mike--


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

well the vanity should be installed level, or to an acceptable tolerance. "slightly" may mean within tolerances, it may not.

It very well could be from water splashing. I don't see how the drywall gets wet if there is a backsplash.

Even if it is out of level slightly I don't see how the water would get out of the sink short of splashing it out, unless there is a plumbing leak on some kind.

As stated, hard to tell without pic.


----------



## bananey (May 3, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thank you. 

I will try and post a photo. There is no backsplash against the side wall and that is the wall that is wet. The backsplash is along the back wall behind the faucet. 

There are no splash water marks so I don't buy the contractor's theory. The water mark is rising from the margin of where the counter meets the sink. It's a 36 inch vanity. The countertop gets a little bit wet when we turn off the faucets, use the soap pump, that is, normal hand washing activities.

A picture is worth a thousand words...


----------



## bananey (May 3, 2011)

see below


----------

